# intake temps



## BROMAN (Nov 8, 2014)

under my 400w cool tube the temp is 85 degrees.  I've got a 435 cfm fan exhausting at the top of the closet door and my intake down low.  the temp of the intake is 71 degrees.  my question is.. how low do most keep there intake temps?  it seems that to keep temps around 78 id have to keep it around 64 in the room.​


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 8, 2014)

How big is your intake vent, and is it passives, my concern would be  that you arent letting in enough of the fresh air, passive should work but not if your intake is to small.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 8, 2014)

I agree, the intake is probably too small. I have been having the same issues in my veg space. With the door closed, My temps get above 80f, with it open, it stays below 80f. This is with plenty of air flow on the suction side but not enough intake, but I am trying to maintain a balance of temps and keep as much light in as possible. I bet if you increase the size of the intake, it will improve as the exhaust is good enough.

Now if you have your thermometer sitting directly in the light stream from the 400w then that will artificially inflate the temps on the thermometer by several degrees due to radiant heating ffrom the light. If it is in the light, try to raise it up just enough to where it is out of the direct line of light coming from the 400w light.


----------



## BROMAN (Nov 8, 2014)

thanks for the responses.  the intake is passive and is a bit more than double the 6" exhaust at 4" x 14" plus the 3" x 3" whole I'm  running the extension cord through.  I think that hush hit on the head.  the digital thermometer  off to the side reads 77 while the wired sensor under the light reads 85.  I will work on positioning it better.
it's a wrap for this run of seeds though.  I'm a killer. lol  3/9 never sprouted, I drowned 2, my 2yr old got hold of 2 others and the last two are brown and don't look like they will come back around.  I'm moving on to the freebies.. 2 fem cotton candies 1 fem strawberry blue and 5 reg Hawaiian skunk haze.  I just have to check flowering times and info.  thank you for your help. I'm sure I'll need more soon.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 9, 2014)

Don't feel too bad about killing seeds and plants. It happens to all of us. I once killed about $200 worth of seeds and seedlings trying to get a couple strains going. Every time you fail, it is an opportunity to learn something. Every time you succeed, it is something different that you learn. When you put them both together, you realize that you know more than you thought you did, and you are then able to apply that knowledge to becoming more successful going forward.


----------



## BROMAN (Nov 11, 2014)

Amen! I've learned not to over water, how to properly read the thermometer, to just start with the 400w from a distance and, to lock the door if I don't want baby girl tending the plants. I am undaunted and still really gassed up to be able to continue and just finally setup in general.


----------

